# Guess the Score Friday Feb. 25 vs Cavs



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

<center>







vs.









Pacers vs. Cavaliers
8:00, Conseco Fieldhouse
*TV:* FSN/ESPN *Radio:* 1070 WIBC 

Probable Starting Lineups:

*Pacers-*





































*Cavs-*



































</center>



> NOTEWORTHY
> Having beaten two teams ahead of them in the conference standings to move into eighth place in the East, the Pacers face a third in four nights with LeBron James and the Cleveland Cavaliers coming to Conseco Fieldhouse.
> 
> "It's a crucial week," said Coach Rick Carlisle, "but I'm not sure there's going to be a week remaining in the season that isn't crucial because of the situation we're in, being around .500 and knocking on the door of being in the playoff picture. Every game is crucial."
> ...


Pacers- 99
Cavs- 92

Pacers Leading Scorer- Jermaine O'Neal (32)

Cavs Leading Scorer- LeBron James (34)


----------



## Jermaniac Fan (Jul 27, 2003)

pacers 99, Cavs 98


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Let's keep this going.

Pacers 98
Cavs 96

Pacers Leading Scorer: Stephen Jackson (24)
Cavs Leading Scorer: Lebron James (26)


----------



## naptownpimp (Feb 1, 2004)

97-91
victors: pacers


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Pacers- 93
Cavs- 87


----------



## rock747 (Aug 3, 2004)

Pacers 98

Cavs 97


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

Cavs 98
Pacers 94

LeBron: 30 points


----------



## DJMD (Nov 20, 2004)

Pacers - 95
Cavs - 88


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

I haven't seen Foster, Pollard, or Tinsley in the game, so I think they're all out. JO has had some nice dunks, Harrison, some nice blocks, and Z's been dominating.

21-18 Cavs with 4:28 to go


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Awesome fastbreak with no one back and Jax slams it.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

We suddenly move ahead 24-21 with 3:06 left in the 1st. This is a very huge game.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

How do you stop Ilgauskas? Croshere gets a call when he's held! Oh well, foul was on Traylor, so it doesn't mean much.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

We're hustling A LOT and the crowd's into it. This is the most effort we've given all year. Z is really being aggressive this game; he batted the ball out of bounds on a jump ball.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Tied at 27 at the end of 1. James doesn't seem to be doing much, but Z is killing us.


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

Pacers are proving why they are the last ranked rebounding team in the league.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

PacersguyUSA said:


> Pacers are proving why they are the last ranked rebounding team in the league.


I doubt we'd be last if Foster and Pollard had been healthy all year.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Freddie Jones alley-oops it to Croshere! Croshere, the next possession, takes a charge. Maybe he's proving me why he shouldn't be traded.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Wow, talk about a superstar call. JJ barely touches LBJ and is called for a foul, then LeBron gets continuation.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Freddie hits a 3 and is fouled, but no call. JJ hits a 3.

35-31 Pacers with 9:22 left in the half.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Great thing is that I'm seeing Pollard out there, even though he just got a foul.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Eddie Gill for 3! What's up with all these?

38-33 Pacers with 7 minutes left in the half


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Eddie Gill is dominating

44-33 Pacers with 6 minutes left


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

After a Jackson fastbreak, Indy leads 50-35 with under 4 minutes to go.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Pollard just did a Figure 8!


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

56-41 Indy with 30 seconds left in the half.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

58-43 Pacers at halftime, although a Cavs shot is beig reviewed.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

The shot by the Cavs was .05 seconds too late, therefore it wasn't counted. 58-41 Pacers at halftime.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

JO dunks on LBJ!

62-45 Pacers with 10 minutes to go in the 3rd.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Pollard with a nice defensive play, but the Cavs get it back and miss. Z rejects JO. Gooden dunks. Call timeout now please.

66-49 Pacers with under 7 minutes to go in the 3rd.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Z blocks JO again and LBJ hits.

68-51 Pacers


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

How is it not a backcourt if you steal it and then go backcourt? JO with a nice pass to AJ who hits.

74-56 Pacers with 3:20 left in the 3rd; we haven't folded yet


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Man, we keep turning it over. Play less sloppy! Gooden's dominating.

74-58 Pacers with 2 minutes left


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Big shot by LeBron. Instead of letting the game go to 20, he hits, gets the foul, and brings it down to 15.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Ilgauskas falls on Croshere! Ouch. LBJ misses a layup at the buzzer.

78-61 Pacers at the end of 3.


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

The Pacers have made some stupid-*** passes.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

PacersguyUSA said:


> The Pacers have made some stupid-*** passes.


Yeah really, I'm very surprised that we're still ahead by this much. The Cavs just haven't been able to capitalize.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Wow, Eric Snow is still a really good defender. LeBron James has got to be the first person this year to not try a fight on an intentional foul.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

The Cavs hit two shots in a row to cut the lead to 13.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Jax hits a relaly hard shot to extend it to 84-67. 8 minutes left to hold on.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

I don't think we've led by 20 this game. Everytime we get to an 18 or 19 point lead, the Cavs hit.

88-73 Pacers with 6 minutes to go.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Jermaine may have dislocated his finger. This is really not good.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

I think we've got this one. 93-75 with 4 minutes left.

Silas and Jackson are cousins.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Jax takes a stupid shot on a fastbreak and hits. AJ steals it and Jax hits a 3.

98-75 Pacers with over 3 minutes to go!


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Jax nails another 3!


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

101-79 Pacers with 1:55 left. This is the best game we've played all year collectively.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Pollard hits a 17 foot jump shot. We know everyone's playing well now!


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Final Score- 106-82 Pacers

Pacers Fan- 17
Jermaniac Fan- 23
Turkish Delight- 22
NTP- 18
Bird Fan- 18
rock- 23
Kekai- 28, but DQ'd
DJMD- 15

Winner- DJMD


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

I didn't know that the Pacers are last in the league in assists as well as rebounds.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

PacersguyUSA said:


> I didn't know that the Pacers are last in the league in assists as well as rebounds.


It seems like it. Before this, we sometimes struggled to beat our turnovers with assists. Tonight was good, though.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)




----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

JO, Jax, and AJ all had really nice games.


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

I'm worried that JO's scoring average might be going down.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

PacersguyUSA said:


> I'm worried that JO's scoring average might be going down.


As long as it's for the good of the team, I don't care.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Pacers Fan said:


> As long as it's for the good of the team, I don't care.


 :yes:


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Turkish Delight said:


> Pacers Leading Scorer: Stephen Jackson (24)
> Cavs Leading Scorer: Lebron James (26)



I was pretty close.
Got to give me some credit.
:wink:


----------



## IosimCash (Aug 6, 2003)

Big win boys. Owned the Cavs without Foster.


----------

